# Wendy's Focuses On NA Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Patronize Wendy's when you can......they deserve it....even if it's just buying a Frosty. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/wendys-maintains-focus-on-quality-beef-from-north-america-naa-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> "The best beef comes from healthy, well-cared for animals. A sick animal needs to be treated, and you're not going to hear anything different from us," Esposito says&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> and
> 
> "We do recognize the realities of production and what you won't see from Wendy's is a statement or policy that makes a good headline, but actually isn't feasible for people who are raising livestock," Esposito says.


Good enough reason for me to stop in and eat a burger.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I love me some Wendy's.....without a doubt one of the best, friendly/fast/consistent/clean/good all adjectives describe Wendy's well.......ditto for Arby's


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I like the fact that they use American raised beef.
I think all restaurants should have to post where their meat comes from.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a friend that met with a Wendy's rep last fall about supplying them cattle.Don't know a lot of the details but the cattle needed per day was a lot.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Have a friend that met with a Wendy's rep last fall about supplying them cattle.Don't know a lot of the details but the cattle needed per day was a lot.


Never even thunk about it terms of cattle per day, I bet it's a huge number.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Never even thunk about it terms of cattle per day, I bet it's a huge number.....


Well by my figuring they serve 5 M patties a day would be 1,250,000 lbs of beef.And if you ground the entire animal steaks and all you would get around 500lbs of ground beef off a 800lb carcass it would take 2,500 hd per day.

I doubt the steaks get ground into the burger but it just gives a guy and idea how much beef is used per day in one chain of restraunts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, just rough figuring it's a staggering amount....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, just rough figuring it's a staggering amount....


Think about it though, about how much beef the U.S. processes each week.

We slaughtered 520,000 last week. We had to par back some because boxed beef prices were slipping. Slaughtered over 600,000 a couple of weeks ago.

America has become a ground beef nation.

Wendys has always supported American beef and 100% beef in their burgers. Remember the "Where's the beef" commercials? that was poking fun at the burger joints that were caught with horse meet in the grind.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just started hearing ads on the radio promoting fresh US/NA beef served at Wendys. I never knew any of it till then. Good to know some businesses don't buy from the cheapest source


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I still miss the old burgers from Wendy's. The ones where you could not eat a double without the juices running down yer chin.

Still, they are not what they used to be, at least here. A few years ago while working 4pm to 12m I went thru drive-thru for a burger on the way home, could NOT eat it. Had to have been cooked several hours, then kept hot on the grill?!!?!?!?! This happened more than once. 
NO, I never bothered to call management,_ like I know I should have. _I was tired and going home after a long shift, just threw it to the dog when I got home, she wouldn't eat it either. (Happened more than once)

That just gave me a sour taste for 'em, at least for this store.

THAT SAID, I am glad they are supporting our beef industry, & will still visit other Wendy's stores, but still not this one if I can help it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

urednecku said:


> I still miss the old burgers from Wendy's. The ones where you could not eat a double without the juices running down yer chin.
> 
> Still, they are not what they used to be, at least here. A few years ago while working 4pm to 12m I went thru drive-thru for a burger on the way home, could NOT eat it. Had to have been cooked several hours, then kept hot on the grill?!!?!?!?! This happened more than once.
> NO, I never bothered to call management, like I know I should have. I was tired and going home after a long shift, just threw it to the dog when I got home, she wouldn't eat it either. (Happened more than once)
> ...


I don't let it sit....I will call they franchise and let them know about it.....Wendy's is a first class fast food establishment, they don't like that kind of customer service. If they don't know about it, they can't rectify the situation. I never let poor service/food go unchecked, usually there is an 800 number on the window, if not, it's easy to find.....call em and raise Kane....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Agree... all of them have made it pretty easy to get ahold of "corporate"... My wife is particularly good at it when we get crummy service or attitude from the "help" when we're traveling, usually to/from Indiana to see the family...

The results are sometimes hit-n-miss, but more often than not corporate IS trying and interested in hearing when some local yokels aren't worth their salt and are making the company look bad...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Notice that Wendy's is using the term North American beef rather than U.S. beef?

All beef in North America was once called U.S. beef if it was fed and slaughtered here (USDA). Since the COOL ordeal we have to be politically correct and call it North American beef.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> I don't let it sit....I will call they franchise and let them know about it.....Wendy's is a first class fast food establishment, they don't like that kind of customer service. If they don't know about it, they can't rectify the situation. I never let poor service/food go unchecked, usually there is an 800 number on the window, if not, it's easy to find.....call em and raise Kane....


I usually do. I don't know why I didn't that time,, er... those times. I guess I just considered it as more or less expected.....considering the staff that was on shift and the time of night, ~ 12:30 or 1:00 am.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I hear now McDonalds is trying out fresh beef. Maybe that will curb their importing of beef


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> I hear now McDonalds is trying out fresh beef. Maybe that will curb their importing of beef


Are they advertising fresh beef? If they are then they are admitting that the meat in the past hasn't been the best quality?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Are they advertising fresh beef? If they are then they are admitting that the meat in the past hasn't been the best quality?


What about the soybeans?? Hope they're US soybeans, since McD's "meat" is heavy on soybean flour anyway.

Certainly don't need no South American soybeans in there... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Did a quick search and picked the best article

http://www.eater.com/2016/5/12/11665216/mcdonalds-hamburger-beef-fresh-frozen


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I wish ever resturant in the US had to use 100% American beef.no import and no frozen.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

When I was over in Ireland, I liked the fact that you could walk into McDonald's and order a burger and you could trace the burger back to the farm that raised the animal it came from. I thought that was neat! It was not a McDonald's thing though, any restaurant you could do that with!

I wish I could eat at Wendy's, I always liked the fact that you could get potato instead of fries and their salads (yes I eat them) were great! However many restaurants in Maine went under this year for whatever reason.

BTW: Kind of off topic, but they had a franchise law over there too where any litter found from a franchise could be taken back to the nearest place of business and they had to accept it. I wish that was true here because apparently my farm is just far enough away from the local McDonald's for people to eat their meal and throw their trash out the window!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think the flavor of hamburger has a lot more to do with the animals it comes from rather then if the meat is froze or not.Why all the hoopla about it being fresh not frozen,as long as it's not old and freezer burnt.Face it a lot of burger comes from old cows or they mix the very lean burger from thin cows with feedlot type burger.I think a lot of the poor flavor comes from the killer cow burger.

There is no comparison between butchering your own beef and the burger then what you get at the grocery store,especially the cheaper burger even tho it's in the freezer for up to a yr but still tastes great.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I think the flavor of hamburger has a lot more to do with the animals it comes from rather then if the meat is froze or not.Why all the hoopla about it being fresh not frozen,as long as it's not old and freezer burnt.Face it a lot of burger comes from old cows or they mix the very lean burger from thin cows with feedlot type burger.I think a lot of the poor flavor comes from the killer cow burger.
> 
> There is no comparison between butchering your own beef and the burger then what you get at the grocery store,especially the cheaper burger even tho it's in the freezer for up to a yr but still tastes great.


Yes I have no problem with frozen. In fact most people I know that butcher their own livestock or hunt have deep freezes. It actually might be safer for the food industry. Not nearly as much risk of spoiling. I thought Mcdonalds more fresh beef means that they might have been and probably are serving old beef and meat. I havent' eaten a hamburger from McDonalds in probably 10 years or more. They just made me feel bad when I would eat one.

A month ago or so I was hungry for some cheap tacos. So I unfortunately chose Taco Bell as my taco source. I was up all night in the bathroom. I should have just walked across the parking lot and paid 3 more dollars for much better tacos from Qdoba. I wonder what is in that Taco Bell taco meat? I bet it is not fresh.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

My guess is a lot of the fast food places that supply the franchises are buying their meat on who ever gives them the lowest bid.

Save a penny on a billion burgers all the sudden we are talking some real money.Well that's the way the corporate world thinks anyway.

There was just a local thread on FB about a Taco Johns and how the meat changed when the place was sold after 40 yrs of haveing the same owner.Some of the previous workers said the old owner bought all his meat locally vs from the franchise pre made stuff.New owner switched meat supplier and business has dropped at least 50%


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea I think the biggest thing with McDonalds was all the soy meal added to their beef


----------

